# Hot Tubs, ..which side goes up?



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I've been toying with the idea of getting a hot tub for a couple of years now and the urge has struck me once again. I think I'll finally visit a store today instead of looking on Kijiji like I've been doing for a few weeks now.

What do I need to know about them before purchasing? 
New vs Used? 
Private vs retail? 
Preferred chemical treatments?
Seating layouts? (believe it or not, this one bothers me a ton)


----------



## luker0 (Apr 18, 2017)

One thing to consider as well is electrical hookup and ongoing hydro cost. Can't afford to run one here as it would easily up our bill by about $80-100 per month. 

Sent from my SM-T813 using Tapatalk


----------



## Farmboyjo (Aug 26, 2016)

We've had one for 12 years or so. 
Arctic Spas are made in Thorsby, and my own research convinced me their way of insulating/construction was best back then.
They're actually pretty simple things once you understand it, usually pretty easy to diagnose, get a new part and replace. Like a strat!! So new/used, private/retail may not make much difference as long as the shell itself is not cracked. (if it's holding water - it's not cracked.) 
Saline/salt treatment is the current best, then Bromine (a little less chemically), then chlorine.
Seating layouts are the least to worry about. From our experience, any occasions when there will be more than two people in at once will be very few and far between. (and we have a family of 5)
All the best.
FBJ


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Don't get one with the lay down benches. They're a waste of space. You can't lay down without floating away unless you're weighted


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

You may want to consider renting a tub first. Years ago a buddy of mine was convinced he and his family would live one so they rented a softub for a month. First week everyone was in it every nigh but by the end of the month it had lost much of its appeal and they decided against getting one.

Good luck. 

They rented something like this.


----------



## BrianW (Aug 23, 2017)

FWIW, I have a Beachcomber. Made across the strait from me, had the design basics I thought were good, and there was a local-ish dealer. Some observations:

Best to have a concrete pad installed (if you can swing it) from the start. I put in packed gravel, sand, and patio pavers. The sand migrates up between the pavers and the organic airborne stuff migrates down between the pavers. Yes, they were placed "touching" on all sides. So recently moved the tub, placed a concrete pad and replaced it. Easier from the start.
Try to site the tub so you have a short distance from inside your house to the tub. Absolutely the best time in a hot tub is on a cold and clear winter night. Watching the stars and the odd meteor shower is very meditative. A short distance from the house to the tub is a little more conducive to using it when it's cold outside.
For features in the tub itself - I have a "reclining" or "lay-down" seat in mine. No issues with floating away. The design I think keeps body mass high enough to prevent it. Only know about mine of course, but it is one of my personal favourite seats in the tub. I also like the design philosophy of mine in that there aren't hundreds of water jets which require larger pumps to be effective. The jets that are there do what they should (water massage) quite effectively. Also like the fact that there are no head cushions. Not needed and just makes for more nooks and crannies to keep clean.
One benefit of buying new from a dealer is that you can usually "try them out". Nothing like actually sitting in a hot tub to know if the seat layout and design is what you want. Just like guitars they might look right but the actual use could be quite different. (like floating in a recliner type position)

Be aware that there is ongoing maintenance with whatever system you use (salt, bromine or chlorine) It's not difficult, but you do have to stay on top of it. I spend a few minutes every other day or so checking water chemistry and "dosing" it as req'd.

I can completely recommend Beachcomber hot tubs for design and in particular the after sales service. Before I bought mine I heard a few negative stories about a local hot tub vendor that almost put me off buying altogether. With Beachcomber there is an online chat you can access to text directly with a company tech. Just say I have been very impressed with answers and after sales service. I have no connection or any "interest" in Beachcomber the company whatsoever. I am sure other companies stand behind their products as well, pays to do your homework with after sales service in mind. Same goes for a used hot tub.

Sorry for the long-winded post, I think I am trying to avoid going back out to haul rocks around the yard . Good luck with your search!


----------



## BrianW (Aug 23, 2017)

vokey design said:


> You may want to consider renting a tub first. Years ago a buddy of mine was convinced he and his family would live one so they rented a softub for a month. First week everyone was in it every nigh but by the end of the month it had lost much of its appeal and they decided against getting one.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> They rented something like this.


I too know folks who have told the "we used it every day for the first X number of months... and by year 2 or 3 sold it." Have had mine for about 4 or 5 years now. Use it all the time, but then I am old enough to appreciate getting rid of the day's aches if nothing else. Renting one first is a great idea if you can find something similar to what you want to buy. It has to be comfortable in use.

cheers


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

We've bought a used CalSpa (I think that what it is ...) about ten years ago. Had to have the pump rebuilt a couple of years ago, cost ±$200, but we initially only paid $600 for the tub, so ... Had a new cover made for $350 this spring. I figure it should run for another 10 years minimum without problems.

It's a small triangular, 6 feet on one side, 2 seater and it fits us just fine. My wife comes in to be with me sometimes, but she's not big about it. For me, it's the best therapist I've had ... well ... the cheapest anyway. We don't run it in winter, we loose power too often, I'd be afraid to loose it. I test the water once a week on Saturdays, and mostly just add bromure. If the water ever turns bad, I just flush it and replace it with pond water.

This pond.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

2nd vote for Arctic Spa on 170th street. I've had one since 1999. No problems with it I couldn't repair myself, and they have a great part department. Their insulation (on the enclosure not the tub) gives you about 2 day before freeze up in the dead of winter should something go wrong. As cboutiler said, no lounges. Just get seating. Yes the power bill goes up. The GFI breaker is about the most expensive thing that ever breaks down. Privacy is a big thing, make sure you have a good location where you don't have to worry about being watched. For the base, I did about a foot of road crush, compacted, with sidewalk blocks over it. Don't overlook a blem. We got ours new, but it had a repaired crack above the water line. Big discount and the crack repair has been perfect all these years.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

This side goes down...









Is that any help?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

butterknucket said:


>


Is that your house? I feel shitty for you.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

vadsy said:


> Is that your house? I feel shitty for you.


Nope, I would never buy a hot tub.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

butterknucket said:


> Nope, I would never buy a hot tub.


I'm sure it is something that can be worked out, thank you for your contribution nonetheless, very helpful.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

vadsy said:


> I'm sure it is something that can be worked out, thank you for your contribution nonetheless, very helpful.


I knew if I didn't post that video someone else would. 

I often feel some remorse for my bad taste.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

butterknucket said:


> I knew if I didn't post that video someone else would.
> 
> I often feel some remorse for my bad taste.


I guess you beat them to it, you won, congrats.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2017)

Nothing like bathing in a soup of skin cells and leakage.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Player99 said:


> Nothing like bathing in a soup of skin cells and leakage.


I'm sure you do much worse everyday.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2017)

vadsy said:


> I'm sure you do much worse everyday.


I am a road kill inspector. How is that worse?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Player99 said:


> I am a road kill inspector. How is that worse?


Do you get to touch it?


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2017)

vadsy said:


> Do you get to touch it?


Bath in it.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Player99 said:


> Bath in it.


American Pie anything yet?


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2017)

vadsy said:


> American Pie anything yet?


Hahahaha Of course.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

A family member had one, and it was nice but didn't get a lot of use, as others mentioned.
Indoor or outdoor? Can be a huge difference as far as heating and electrical service.
In your neck of the woods that could be a hefty heating bill.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

jb welder said:


> In your neck of the woods that could be a hefty heating bill.


Not that bad actually. A friend kept it going 12 months a year in Southern Quebec and he figured about a dollar a day.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

My folks had one for the last 4 or 5 years...they loved it. I can't remember where they got it from or who they had servicing/maintaining it (they had a few costly issues to deal with over the years). They just sold their place and moved to Calgary (a brother and my sister both live there) and I won't miss having to stop by their place to check the hot tub (and test the water) every few days while they were wintering in Mexico or hanging out at the lake during the summers.

I can ask my folks for info regarding who they dealt with if you'd like but I won't be stopping by to check on your hot tub, if you do go down that road, while you're gallivanting around the world. Well, maybe I will but only if I can jam with some of your gear while I'm there checking on stuff?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

All good. Thanks for the input everyone.
I got a start today, the wife and I visited the Beachcombers show room here in the Park. Got an idea of what we like and don't like. Next stop will be Artic Spas on the west end. Just the online comparing between what we saw and Arctic makes me want to go out and see them in person.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

We really enjoyed ours Vadsy, and so did the kids. That tub was pre-teen birthday party central for years. Ours runs Bromine (a softer version of chlorine) but I think all the new ones have a much better systems for cleaning the water.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

jb welder said:


> A family member had one, and it was nice but didn't get a lot of use, as others mentioned.
> Indoor or outdoor? Can be a huge difference as far as heating and electrical service.
> Here is the rub, from my understanding (outdoor). You have to keep it cooking (above 102F ?) to kill the bacteria. If you don't maintain that, you have to keep giving it substantial chem treatments. In your neck of the woods that could be a hefty heating bill.


102F doesn't kill bacteria. Chemicals do.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

We got one with the house we bought. Given the new prices, I'd only buy a used one. Ours would have cost $10k new. 

If I could get one all in used for <$2000 it would be a no brainer. I do end up only use of it because it's costly. Then once I'm inside, i am glad I got in. Very very excellent for health. 


Btw we rarely let non family members in it. Wife's wishes mostly.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

BrianW said:


> I too know folks who have told the "we used it every day for the first X number of months... and by year 2 or 3 sold it." Have had mine for about 4 or 5 years now. Use it all the time, but then I am old enough to appreciate getting rid of the day's aches if nothing else. Renting one first is a great idea if you can find something similar to what you want to buy. It has to be comfortable in use.
> 
> cheers


I think you have the ideal climate for yours, in Van...not too hot, not too cold.
I know theres lots who enjoy cold weather hot tubbing, but we tried it at a ski resort in QC last winter and realized it wasn't for us at all.
So, we're saving up for either a small fiberglass pool or a lap pool instead.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

First couple years we used it daily, and felt we HAD to use it daily no matter how cold it was outside. Then reality gives you a dope-slap one night when it's about -30 and you're sitting there wearing a full face balaclava, and your drink is freezing around the sides of the glass.........and you set a temperature limit.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Lincoln said:


> First couple years we used it daily, and felt we HAD to use it daily no matter how cold it was outside. Then reality gives you a dope-slap one night when it's about -30 and you're sitting there wearing a full face balaclava, and your drink is freezing around the sides of the glass.........and you set a temperature limit.


Same for us. After six years I'm in about once a week and Maggs maybe half that. You've got to be prepared for the costs for sure. Running a 220v circuit with special breakers can cost $1000 by itself (I know this because we had to redo ours). Hydro is $30 or so a month and you either have to shut it down properly for a season or continue with the chemicals and regular draining/filling. I spent about 2 grand and untold hours last year trying to resolve what kept tripping the breaker. After replacing the wiring, and the pump assembly it turned out that the supplier had a bad batch of heater elements - the service guy replaced it twice and then we did the other things and it still tripped. He tried one last heater as a hail Mary and it's been working fine ever since .

Regardless, I enjoy it. You don't need a big fancy one - most of the time it'll be the two of you and maybe a couple friends here and there. I also agree with whomever pointed out earlier about the "bed" sections - once the jets are going you either have to hold on tight or float away.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

allthumbs56 said:


> Regardless, I enjoy it. You don't need a big fancy one - most of the time it'll be the two of you and maybe a couple friends here and there. I also agree with whomever pointed out earlier about the "bed" sections - once the jets are going you either have to hold on tight or float away.


That's something I forgot to mention. Don't get carried away with jets. They hurt. You can't stand them being on high for more than a minute. We never turn ours on high speed at all in fact, just low all the time.
We might have 10 jets in total, and that's lots.


----------



## BrianW (Aug 23, 2017)

Have to admit that being near Van means banana belt for Canada... so the clear cold night I mentioned means something different than it does elsewhere. It does help to have a short distance to a door that leads to a woodstove .....

I must also be the only one that finds the recliner seating comfortable. It's not a full recline in mine, there is a vertical enough element in the back rest to ensure floatation is not an issue. Guess I got lucky.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

sambonee said:


> 102F doesn't kill bacteria. Chemicals do.


Thanks. I edited out that part of my comment.
I didn't think that the specified temperature killed the bacteria, just that _more_ bacteria would result if you went below whatever the temp. magic number was.
I couldn't find anything to back that up though, and as you say, proper routine testing and 'shock' treatments are the correct maintenance.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

jb welder said:


> Thanks. I edited out that part of my comment.
> I didn't think that the specified temperature killed the bacteria, just that _more_ bacteria would result if you went below whatever the temp. magic number was.
> I couldn't find anything to back that up though, and as you say, proper routine testing and 'shock' treatments are the correct maintenance.


PH and alkalinity become very important too. Too much of either outside of the appropriate ranges and the bromine losses it's effectiveness and the plumbing starts corroding. Once those numbers get too far out of range it's better to change the water than start adding a ton of crap to try and balance things.

I love changing the water in January.......................


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I've made it out to check on two of the more popular manufactures in our area, Arctic Spas and Beachcombers. 

I think Arctic Spas has the better sales pitch and I liked certain things about them but I also have questions. What I liked... The sealed bottom, the all around access panels for servicing needs, the form fitting design that incorporates armrests and really nice seating. 

The Beachcombers units were cheaper as a whole for the most part but they also didn't have as many bells and whistles to offer. 

One of the main differences was that Beach had their pumps on the outside of the tubs, hidden under the stairs, while Arctic went the traditional route and put them under the tub itself. My question here is, which is better? I'm thinking a pump motor needs some help cooling so outside is better and it should last longer. On the other hand if the breaker goes it should stay warm and not freeze as easily in the winder time as well as contribute to keeping temps constant in the tub without relying on the heater as much, right?

Another question, upgrades on the Arctic units? What is worth it and what to skip? I don't really care for stereos and lights but number of jets, should I get the full amount or stick to the middle? The SpaBoy water treatment, is it worth it to maintain water cleanliness or is it better to manage that on your own by hand? What do you guys spend on chemicals per year?


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

How does Beachcomber keep their pumps from freezing up in the winter? Is the pump constantly on to circulate the water at temperatures below freezing? if so, how much heat is that motor losing being on the outside?
The pump & motor are never going to be much hotter than the water temperature. Is 101F too hot for a motor?

Don't get carried away with jets. They hurt. You can't stand them being on high for more than a minute. We never turn ours on high speed at all in fact, just low all the time.
We might have 10 jets in total, and that's lots. We don't use our lights in the tub either.

Chemicals? about $30 ever 3 to 4 months, I'm thinking. I had to read up on "Spa Boy", it wasn't invented yet when I bought mine. Sounds good to me if it's affordable. When adding chemicals manually, it takes a while to learn how to adjust the water. I dumped and re-filled a lot the first year or two. The trick is, give it a small amount of chemical (PH up or down) and check it again later. It's so easy to go back & forth from too high to too low constantly until you've got so much crap in your water, you have no choice but to dump it. I found the water much easier to regulate after all the kids grew up and moved away too. No surprises there I guess.

There is also 'Sun Ray" spa if they are still around. 99th street and 70 something. They were built here in Edmonton at one point.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

vadsy said:


> I've made it out to check on two of the more popular manufactures in our area, Arctic Spas and Beachcombers.
> 
> I think Arctic Spas has the better sales pitch and I liked certain things about them but I also have questions. What I liked... The sealed bottom, the all around access panels for servicing needs, the form fitting design that incorporates armrests and really nice seating.
> 
> ...


Mine has the equipment within the tub housing - I feel better that it gets a little warmth in there - especially when we went through six months of it tripping the breaker randomly and I not check for several days. Never had a problem with it freezing up.

As for which tub and which options? I wouldn't care too much for the built-in stereo - we keep and old receiver in a little shed with the chemicals right next to the tub and I have a pair of Polk outdoor speakers mounted on home-made stands right at listening level. Lighting is nice - I wish we had more lighting in ours. Just bear in mind that you'll use the tub for ten years or more and the cost of installing one (which is considerable) is pretty much fixed so don't cheap out and live to regret it. Pro-rate the extra dollars over ten years.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Lincoln said:


> How does Beachcomber keep their pumps from freezing up in the winter? Is the pump constantly on to circulate the water at temperatures below freezing? if so, how much heat is that motor losing being on the outside?
> The pump & motor are never going to be much hotter than the water temperature. Is 101F too hot for a motor?
> 
> Don't get carried away with jets. They hurt. You can't stand them being on high for more than a minute. We never turn ours on high speed at all in fact, just low all the time.
> ...


I would wager that the pumps run constantly, but something has to be always on for circulation and filtering purposes, right? My guess is that those pumps, although at risk of failure from freezing up if the breaker ever trips during winter months, last longer due to less heat stress being applied to them throughout their life. I also believe they act as huge heatsinks and cool the overall tub temperature being hidden under the stairs on the exterior of the tub and its insulation. That almost certainly raises the utility bill and demand on the heater, which could very well lead to the heater having a shorter lifespan and everything associated with that circuit.

I personally want less jets, the entry level 30 is enough for me, but the wife wants to jump up to at least the mid point of 45. Lights, fog machines and speakers are a total waste for me so that was a hard pass as soon as it was brought up.

The 30 bucks is more of what I was thinking while the salesperson was saying I would be spending closer to 2 grand. I liked her, friendly with a rack and offered to get in the tub with my wife several times, but this portion of the pitch drove me nuts as it was a bit exaggerated. The SpaBoy sounds like a great idea but it was ridiculously overpriced, regular 4800 but on sale for 2000, and it looked like a simple plug and play part that fit in your hand. She threw out a bunch of random numbers and NASA design scientists endorsements but it was just too much shade for me to commit to so quickly.

I'll check out another place just for giggles but I actually really liked the Arctic tub.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

allthumbs56 said:


> Mine has the equipment within the tub housing - I feel better that it gets a little warmth in there - especially when we went through six months of it tripping the breaker randomly and I not check for several days. Never had a problem with it freezing up.
> 
> As for which tub and which options? I wouldn't care too much for the built-in stereo - we keep and old receiver in a little shed with the chemicals right next to the tub and I have a pair of Polk outdoor speakers mounted on home-made stands right at listening level. Lighting is nice - I wish we had more lighting in ours. Just bear in mind that you'll use the tub for ten years or more and the cost of installing one (which is considerable) is pretty much fixed so don't cheap out and live to regret it. Pro-rate the extra dollars over ten years.


It kind of makes sense when you put it that way, considering the years of service is a decent way to look at it. When I was referring to lighting packages I was more so talking about the option they have to light up the individual jets and so on, I don't think I really need that, it already comes standard with some lighting in the tub and I feel like that would be enough for me. As for sound and entertainment I plan to mount a TV or projector outside, sheltered from the elements of course, so we can watch hockey and all that sports shit outside in comfort while it's snowing on me under the stars and space bullshit.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

@vadsy The pump on my tub doesn't run all the time. It only runs while heating, and while doing a "filter cycle" which is programmable (I set mine for twice a day, 20 minutes each). The rest of the time the water is dormant. it just sits there. That's why having the pump and piping "inside" the heated zone makes sense to me. I've gone through 3 GFIC breakers since I've owned the tub. They seem to get over-sensitive with time and start tripping at lower and lower mA's until finally they won't reset at all. Ask the various sales people how long their tub will go without power at -20 before things start to freeze.

Those breakers are the only "breakdown" I've ever had. Everything else gives you lots of warning ahead of time. Pump seal goes, you start losing water. Pump bearing go, you hear it. etc.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Ok, getting a little closer, I just need to successfully use my sexuality to help negotiate the best price on Monday. My wife is getting pushy and I'm starting to feel uncomfortable with how far she is telling me to take this. 

In regards to putting a pad down, what do you guys suggest? Can I just screw together some treated 4x4's and pack the inside down with gravel or washed rock of some sort?


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

vadsy said:


> In regards to putting a pad down, what do you guys suggest? Can I just screw together some treated 4x4's and pack the inside down with gravel or washed rock of some sort?


Treated 4x4's and rock or gravel should be just fine. The big thing is level and flat.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

What do you do if you need to drain it?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Hose to the neighbours yard? Down the hill and let gravity take care of it after that.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

vadsy said:


> Ok, getting a little closer, I just need to successfully use my sexuality to help negotiate the best price on Monday. My wife is getting pushy and I'm starting to feel uncomfortable with how far she is telling me to take this.
> 
> In regards to putting a pad down, what do you guys suggest? Can I just screw together some treated 4x4's and pack the inside down with gravel or washed rock of some sort?


Our pad is a collection of 18" square patio stones. I don't thin I'd use gravel on its own as it can shift with the seasons. A bed of gravel and then the patio slabs is what I's do. There be a fair weight on it.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

LanceT said:


> What do you do if you need to drain it?


There's a drain tap tha you connect a hose to and run to the road/swale, etc. We found that inconvenient and so use a submersible sump pump and just drop it in.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

LanceT said:


> What do you do if you need to drain it?


There is a tap but the gravity drain method takes way too long, almost 24 hours on a full size tub. 
I use a 1" pump (electric motor) to get most of it in less than 10 minutes. There is always water left in the seats and other low spots. What's left I suck up with a wet/dry vacuum.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

thought I would dig this thread out again. we got a tub, I got it set up and its been great, thanks for the advice everyone.

next little bit of info needed, where is the best place to buy chemicals? mini bromine pucks in particular, that seems to be the only thing I need for the next couple of years, the rest they supplied plenty of. are all of these made equal or are some brands better than others? online vs in store?


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

vadsy said:


> thought I would dig this thread out again. we got a tub, I got it set up and its been great, thanks for the advice everyone.
> 
> next little bit of info needed, where is the best place to buy chemicals? mini bromine pucks in particular, that seems to be the only thing I need for the next couple of years, the rest they supplied plenty of. are all of these made equal or are some brands better than others? online vs in store?


I buy bromine pucks and Easyshock at our local pool/spa place. A lot of places are trying to convert me to salt cartridges every time I talk to them.

BTW - Arrrrrrgggggggg!

Maggs and I went to get in our hottub Saturday night only to find there was no heat. I monkeyed with it yesterday and ended up calling for service today. Hopefully it stays unfrozen until then.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

vadsy said:


> thought I would dig this thread out again. we got a tub, I got it set up and its been great, thanks for the advice everyone.
> 
> next little bit of info needed, where is the best place to buy chemicals? mini bromine pucks in particular, that seems to be the only thing I need for the next couple of years, the rest they supplied plenty of. are all of these made equal or are some brands better than others? online vs in store?


I always get them at Crappy Tire, & Home Depot. They carry some of the popular filters too. I've never looked online for that stuff.

I see they weren't able to sell you on a fancy new ozone water purification system? 

PH up & PH down - use very small amounts. Like a half a cap and check it again the next day.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Lincoln said:


> PH up & PH down - use very small amounts. Like a half a cap and check it again the next day.


Yup - when I find myself messing with the ph and alkalinity rollercoaster it's usually time to change the water


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Lincoln said:


> I always get them at Crappy Tire, & Home Depot. They carry some of the popular filters too. I've never looked online for that stuff.
> 
> I see they weren't able to sell you on a fancy new ozone water purification system?
> 
> PH up & PH down - use very small amounts. Like a half a cap and check it again the next day.


gotcha. I have seen stock at both places. 

they didn't sell me one because they did a terrible job on the pitch, it was an easy pass for me. so far its been half a cap full of pH up every 8 to 12 days and the regular bromine top up in the floating mushroom thingy. no issues with balancing anything yet but I plan on draining and refilling it in at the end of the month, we've been in it a lot so far


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Congrats Vadsy. I'm sure you'll get years of enjoyment out of it! We have a Sundance.... if they even make them anymore. It's about 15yrs old, but is relatively maintenance free. This year one of the pumps went during the coldest snap we had. The service guy was cursing out there for a while!

I personally do not like hot tubs, but my wife loves it! We only run it during winter months, and she's out there almost daily. I have to admit, I do like the effects of soaking in it after something strenuous, but I just can't be in too long, I overheat quick! We get our pucks from a local pool store, but the prices are fairly consistent. It won't be $50 here, and $80 over there. But shop around. For draining we use a submerge-able pump. It's just way faster! 

Two things I've found owning one.... Not sure if you have kids, or their ages if you do, but we have found kids and hot tubs do not mix! They treat it like a pool, and it is not a pool! They dunk under, splash, try to jump in and out... it's bloody maddening! You will not have a peaceful soak if you're in there with a kid!

And watch your alcohol consumption in the hot tube. It will speed up the intoxication process if you're in there too long. They can dehydrate you!


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

vadsy said:


> thought I would dig this thread out again. we got a tub, I got it set up and its been great, thanks for the advice everyone.


What time should I swing by?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Sneaky said:


> What time should I swing by?


evenings are best, no kidding you'd be welcomed, fridge is stocked


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

SWLABR said:


> Two things I've found owning one.... Not sure if you have kids, or their ages if you do, but we have found kids and hot tubs do not mix! They treat it like a pool, and it is not a pool! They dunk under, splash, try to jump in and out... it's bloody maddening! You will not have a peaceful soak if you're in there with a kid!


I learned this long ago, before we had a tub at home even, anywhere we were it was painful to be with them. Now I send them ahead of us and go to relax later with the wife or by myself.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

quick questions.. 

..are all/most chemicals created equal? are some brands better than others? or is it a one/two manufacturers making everything and the rest is rebranding/packaging?


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

vokey design said:


> You may want to consider renting a tub first. Years ago a buddy of mine was convinced he and his family would live one so they rented a softub for a month. First week everyone was in it every nigh but by the end of the month it had lost much of its appeal and they decided against getting one.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> They rented something like this.


Same, I don't know a single person who wanted to keep their hot tubs after a couple of years.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

vadsy said:


> quick questions..
> 
> ..are all/most chemicals created equal? are some brands better than others? or is it a one/two manufacturers making everything and the rest is rebranding/packaging?


I've never noticed any difference (other than price) between the brand names and Crappy Tire/Superstore chemicals. Home Hardware keeps them too. Home depot not so much anymore. They've got to be all the same manufacturer.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

The two best days of your life will be the day you get your hot tub and the day you get rid of your hot tub.
Cheers


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

capnjim said:


> The two best days of your life will be the day you get your hot tub and the day you get rid of your hot tub.
> Cheers


thanks but I think you're talking about boats, we are six months in and things seem to be fine


----------



## Daniel Grenier (Jun 24, 2008)

Late to this hot tub party but here’s what I think of ‘em. 

We bought an 8 person Hot Springs Grandee some 15 years ago now after the wife decided we “needed” one. Paid over 13 k for the thing! Built-in stereo,coloured lights, lid lift... the works! Long story short, we moved to the lake 12 years ago and paid 500 to move it. Another 500 for a new cover, another 300 for the hook up and 200 or so chemicals and such. Used it all year round for a few years at a staggering cost in hydro (maybe 150 a month in winter?). 

Anyway, long story short, the computer quit (replaced under warranty) then there was a leak in it (another 300) and the lights quit and the ozone pump quit and we need a new cover (that’ll be another 1000 when/if I get to it).

Now, it is empty and just sits there. Has been for the last 3 years. They are a HUGE money pit and a complete waste of $$$. They’re rarely used,and are a pita to look after. Never again.

FS one Hot Springs Grandee Hot Tub. Needs some work. Best Offer


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

capnjim said:


> The two best days of your life will be the day you get your hot tub and the day you get rid of your hot tub.
> Cheers





1SweetRide said:


> Same, I don't know a single person who wanted to keep their hot tubs after a couple of years.


I've had one since 1999. Still got one.....the same one in fact. Of course we don't use it every day like we did the first few years, but we still get out there once in a while. Privacy is huge. The more privacy you have, the more you will use it. The kids had a blast in it growing up. Many birthday parties took place in & around that tub. Good times.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

vadsy said:


> we are six months in


 a leaky boat?


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Lincoln said:


> I've had one since 1999. Still got one.....the same one in fact. Of course we don't use it every day like we did the first few years, but we still get out there once in a while. Privacy is huge. The more privacy you have, the more you will use it. The kids had a blast in it growing up. Many birthday parties took place in & around that tub. Good times.


Ours sees the most use in the Fall and Spring as well as late nights once the pool cools down and we're not quite ready to go in the house. The middle of winter snowstorms were a novelty for awhile - but not sustainable for us elderly pickers


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

The hotter your girlfriend and her friends are, the more the tub is worth the cost.


----------



## Gary787 (Aug 27, 2011)

My daughter just bought one. My 2 cents
1. It's a significant investment put it on a good sturdy level pad that will last. 
2. Get it delivered and have them put the tub where you want it. They are shockingly heavy empty. 

Have fun with it. Good luck!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

allthumbs56 said:


> Ours sees the most use in the Fall and Spring as well as late nights once the pool cools down and we're not quite ready to go in the house. The middle of winter snowstorms were a novelty for awhile - but not sustainable for us elderly pickers


this winter was great with a new tub, so was spring, whole family loved it


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

allthumbs56 said:


> Ours sees the most use in the Fall and Spring as well as late nights once the pool cools down and we're not quite ready to go in the house. The middle of winter snowstorms were a novelty for awhile - but not sustainable for us elderly pickers


At first we were in it no matter how cold it got. Then one night we were sitting there with our heads and faces covered, about -35 plus a wind, and I was watching ice form around the edge of my rye & coke, when we looked at each other & said, "this is stupid". After that, -20 was our cut-off point. Now we don't even go out there in the winter unless it's above zero.


----------



## Captn Platypus (May 27, 2017)

I've had one at my place for about 10 years. Partner and I use it almost every night, if not every night between the two of us.
It's a lot easier to maintain now that we have less parties. Something about a lot of people and a lot of beer = green water. Who woulda thought? hah.

Anyhow, our power bill is about double what our neighbours is because of that. We also run a full service studio out of the house as well. ALTHOUGH. I recently switched energy providers and our bill is literally half of what it was before. So that has been a pleasant surprise. For now.

Around the 6 year mark I started to have to do a lot more maintenance etc. My hot tub guy does a program where he charges $10/mo and comes out to do PH balancing and changing filters and blah blah when needed, but he doesnt take direct deposit and Im not wasting cheques on that so I just deal with most of it on my own.

Thinking about getting a new one this winter, but haven't done much looking around yet.


----------

